# Questions About: Freezing Butternut Squash



## DomesticGoddess (Nov 16, 2008)

For those who freeze butternut squash... 

How does everyone freeze their squash? 

If you blanch it first, in water ontop the stove, how much squash (ounces or pounds) do you add to your saucepan, and how much water (ounces) do you add? Do you cover the pot before you blanch the squash, or cook/blanch the squash with out covering the pot? And how long (minutes) does it take to blanch the squash? Also, do you then cool the squash while it's still cubed, or possibly add it to a bowl of ice water for a few minutes, then blot the cubed squash with paper toweling, then flash freeze it in the freezer before adding it to freezer bags, or do you mash it immediately after it's been blanched, and freeze it in Ziploc freezer bags or use other containers to freeze it? 

For those who blanch their squash in the microwave, what is the wattage of your microwave when doing this process, how much squash (ounces or pounds) do you cook/blanch in the microwave, how much water do you add, and how many minutes does it take to cook it? 

For those who prefer to cook/roast there's in the oven, at what temp do you cook it, and for how long? 

Do you freeze your squash in Ziploc freezer bags, or in Tupperware-like freezer containers? If using the Ziploc freezer bags, how much squash do you add to those bags?


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmmmm...I can't believe that nobody replied to your post!

Anyway...I usually cut the squash into hunks, seed it, add a little water to a large corningware casserole dish and microwave until soft. Then I scoop the flesh out of the skin, mash it and freeze it in zippy bags which I flatten so that they stack nicely.

My Stocking Up III says: Harvest when fully colored and when shell is hard. Wash, pare, and cut into small pieces. Bake at 375 or steam until soft and completely cooked. Then pack for freezing.

There is no reference to cooling the squash in cold water before freezing. When I pack mine, it is usually cooled off by the time I get around to packing it.

I hope this answers your questions.

RVcook


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I cut my squash in half and remove the seeds. Then I place cut side down on in a 9 x 13"pan and add about 1/2" water. (I do 4 pans at a time.) Bake for 45-60 minutes at 350* until easily pierced with a fork. When done I scoop the pulp from the shell. I either run the pulp through a hand crank food strainer (Squeezo) or food processor. Finally it is packed in pint freezer boxes.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I the wild child in the bunch... I cut into chunks and throw it in a 2 gal. freezer bag.
As it is freezing, I give it a shake to keep it from sticking. 
To use I grab a handful and throw it in with the potroast in the crockpot or into the stew fairly early on. 
For a pie I grab what I need and cook it down in apple juice or pineapple juice.
For a mashed savory dish I grab what I need and cook it soft in stock or broth.
It works great for me...


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

chickenista, you don't blanch? Just wondering how long it lasts that way. For years I blanched corn and then started just cutting it off of the cob and freezing--delicious and keeps just fine for me. Only half the work.


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

I have been wondering about the need to be blanching everything for dehydrating also. Anybody here have experience with just throwing it in the dehydrator without treating by heat? Does it keep as well?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Nope.. I don't blanch, but I am not trying to keep it for years, just until I run out.
Most of the time I just store them whole, but if I am doing a Candy Roaster (think 50# squash) there is soooo much left over that I have to freeze it.
I like squashes used the same as potaotes in many dishes like roasts, stews, roasted veg dishes etc... It's ok mashed, but I prefer it in chunks.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

they are a long keeper without processing. is there really a need to freeze it?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

A whole, properly stored and cured butternut squash will last longer than a year just sitting on a shelf


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I agree with beaglebiz, they last forever. My mother had one that lasted for over a year and a half before she finally ate it.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

beaglebiz said:


> A whole, properly stored and cured butternut squash will last longer than a year just sitting on a shelf



What is the best way to store it?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I always cut mine in half, seed them & either microwave them or bake in a 9 X 13 pan till soft, scoop out pulp, mash & freeze in freezer bags, stacked up & neat in the freezer.

Chickenista, you are so funny! Do you peel the squash first? I might try a little your way too this year for stew, roast, etc. Sounds good that way too.


----------

